# dossiers sur le bureau d'un iPad



## zoyotte (29 Janvier 2011)

Y a t-il moyen de faire apparaître, sur le bureau d'un iPad, une icône d'un dossier contenant des fichiers PDF (le but étant d'avoir une espèce de raccourci sous forme d'une icône qui permettrait d'accéder directement à un sous dossier d'une applications pouvant lire des fichiers pdf comme PDF Reader Pro par exemple)?


----------



## ederntal (31 Janvier 2011)

On ne peut pas mettre de documents sur le springboard de l'iPad (donc pas de PDF)


----------



## zoyotte (31 Janvier 2011)

c'est bien ce que je pensais, merci de me l'avoir confirmé.
J'avais pensé à autre chose: y a t'il moyen de mettre deux fois le même logiciel sur le springboard d'un iPad et de changer l'icône d'un des deux?


----------



## Mouette94 (31 Janvier 2011)

Pour ranger des documents pdf, je les envoie dans iBooks. On peut aussi les ranger dans GoodReader par exemple (qui a l'avantage de permettre l'organisation de dossiers).


----------



## zoyotte (2 Février 2011)

J'ai essayé iBooks mais je trouve qu'il est difficile d'organiser différents fichiers pdf dans différents dossiers et sous-dossiers (moi perso, je n'arrive pas à créer des sous-dossiers dans iBooks , je sais juste placer les différents fichiers dans des collections mais impossible de créer des sous collections).
Je vais essayer GoodReader qui semble pas mal.
Merci pour vos réponses mais le but était de pouvoir accéder directement à des fichiers pdf sans devoir passer par toute une série de dossiers et sous dossiers ce qui apparemment ne semble pas possible


----------



## ederntal (2 Février 2011)

zoyotte a dit:


> J'ai essayé iBooks mais je trouve qu'il est difficile d'organiser différents fichiers pdf dans différents dossiers et sous-dossiers (moi perso, je n'arrive pas à créer des sous-dossiers dans iBooks , je sais juste placer les différents fichiers dans des collections mais impossible de créer des sous collections).
> Je vais essayer GoodReader qui semble pas mal.
> Merci pour vos réponses mais le but était de pouvoir accéder directement à des fichiers pdf sans devoir passer par toute une série de dossiers et sous dossiers ce qui apparemment ne semble pas possible



La gestion de fichier, sur un iPad, n'est pas native.
Il faut passer par des logiciels pour cela, et GoodReader est l'un des meilleurs (mais d'autres existent si tu n'en ai pas satisfait !)


----------

